# New BEERS



## Tom (Apr 1, 2010)

*GEORGE*
*when will you becarrying these?*


I got an email from kegworks for a free sample of this new product. Sorry I didn't post here sooner, but wanted to make sure I got my free sample first.. I actually tried it last night (the lager) and besides the almost "pop-rock" type carbonation and funny aftertaste, it wasn't half bad! For $7.95 for 12 packets it's worth a shot. Shipping is free for a limited time also..
e are some of the latest new brews out 


http://www.kegworks.com/company/insta-beer




Also A NEW COFFEE PORTER.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 1, 2010)

These never get old!


----------

